# Roof Cleaning And Roof Vent/cap Removal



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to clean the roof on the 298RE next weekend. Has anybody tried the Thetford Rubber Roof Cleaner and Conditioner? I read some good reviews for it and I'm thinking about trying it. And if you have tried it, does a sponge mop or brush work better? Will a 32 oz bottle be enough to do the whole roof?

I have another project while I'm up there. Today I found a bees nest up inside the roof vent/cap above the stove. Don't know if it's a vent for stove exhaust fan or not. Small plastic cap and short pipe, looks like top can be removed. Anyway, I sprayed the bees today and next week I want to remove the nest without it falling down the vent pipe. Does the top of this cap come off, and if so, how?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Clean the roof with a soft brush. I like to use a truck washing brush that has a long handle and a hose attachment. Just about any cleaner will do but make sure there are no petroleum based solvents in the cleaner or it can cause issues with the roof. The membrane should have a long life without any special conditioners so I would not spend the extra money for one. Last but not least if you are cleaning the roof on a clear sunny day, wear your sunglasses the glare you get looking at the roof for 30 or 40 minutes will give you a real headache.

If the vent is about 24" long and 8" wide that is the vent for the fridge. Four screws to remove but when you put it back make sure you fill the screw holes back up with Dicor caulk.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for roof cleaning tips. I would've never thought of the sunglasses.

As for the vent, don't think it's for the fridge. It's alot smaller. Looks like this My link which is listed under plumbing vent. I thought it was related to the stove because it's located above the stove or maybe the kitchen sink.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

14kbiz said:


> Has anybody tried the Thetford Rubber Roof Cleaner and Conditioner?
> 
> Don't know if it's a vent for stove exhaust fan or not. Small plastic cap and short pipe, looks like top can be removed. Anyway, I sprayed the bees today and next week I want to remove the nest without it falling down the vent pipe. Does the top of this cap come off, and if so, how?


I have used Thetford product and they seem to do the job well. The car washing brush with hose attached is the best way to clean the roof between Thetford conditioning. IMHO I use regular car wash for roof cleaning and haven't had any problems with excessive black streaking.

The cap on your vent pipe should just pull off so you can take care of those peaky bees. Just remember that the vent is a direct connect to either your black or grey water tank(s). If the nest falls into the pipe all you should have to do is fill ( 1/3 should be enough) the black and/or grey tanks and watch the nest go by when you dump the tanks.

Be careful up on the roof. The sunglasses are a good idea. Also it is good to have the DW or other person be out there with you. They don't need to be on the roof. You just want a safety observer in case you fall or need the ladder placed so you can get down should you end up clinging to the side. I must admit that I usually wash the roof on my hands and knees. I stand for some of the time but all fours seems to be a prudent way for some areas.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

A magic eraser works well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

14kbiz said:


> Thanks for roof cleaning tips. I would've never thought of the sunglasses.
> 
> As for the vent, don't think it's for the fridge. It's alot smaller. Looks like this My link which is listed under plumbing vent. I thought it was related to the stove because it's located above the stove or maybe the kitchen sink.


That vent cap is for the Black or Grey tank. It will have one screw holding it on. Just clean the caulk out of the hole, then the screw. It then is snapped on. It could be UV damaged so do not be surprised if it breaks the little catches that hold the cap on. Costs $6 or $7 bucks from the local RV store if you want to replace it.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

I used a telescoping car wash brush, and I always do it in the rain. The rain rinses it off and I don't have to bother with the hose.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Brooklinite said:


> I used a telescoping car wash brush, and I always do it in the rain. The rain rinses it off and I don't have to bother with the hose.


or the sunglasses.


----------

